# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Shrimp breeding success!



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

I have a half dozen of each of the Amano shrimp and the cherry reds and have seen them carrying eggs many time, but never seen any surviving young. 

I read where one individual found baby shrimp in her canister filter every time she cleaned it...so I cleaned my canister and found 8-12 baby shrimp! They are about 1/4" long and I can make out some to be cherrys, but 2-3 look just like my Amanos! I am so excited! Lesson: check your filter before you dump it!


----------



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

I have a half dozen of each of the Amano shrimp and the cherry reds and have seen them carrying eggs many time, but never seen any surviving young. 

I read where one individual found baby shrimp in her canister filter every time she cleaned it...so I cleaned my canister and found 8-12 baby shrimp! They are about 1/4" long and I can make out some to be cherrys, but 2-3 look just like my Amanos! I am so excited! Lesson: check your filter before you dump it!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How cool...Mine carry eggs all the time but never found any babies in the canister filter.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

As much as I hope some are amanos I sincrrley doubt it. They go through a short free swimming larval stage where they appear similar to amanos. And they need this period in brackish conditions.

I also cleaned my filter this weekend and found 3 cherries in mine! so far I have seen 6 survivng babies in my clump of moss in the back corner.


----------



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

There are definetly some cherrys in the batch. The others appear as amanos but time will tell. 

I have read of amanos breeding successfuly in fresh water conditions.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Plant idot...:
> As much as I hope some are amanos I sincrrley doubt it. They go through a short free swimming larval stage where they appear similar to amanos. And they need this period in brackish conditions.
> ...


Edit. They appear similar to brine shrimp when larval not similar to amanos... my mind was on amanos obviously.


----------

